# Green spots on cigar? Mold or fine?



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

I cut up a cigar today and noticed this green markings on the wrapper. They don't rub off or have any type of feel, its like part of the wrapper. Is this just discoloration on the wrapper or something else? Thanks


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Could be water spots, I have a Monte white label that has a green spot near the end. After google, I found it to be a water spot on the leaf before they even rolled it up. If its not damp around the spots I would say you are alright.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Water on the leaf when curing is the cause... They are fine.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

+1 on waterspots. Smoke that sucker.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep that's not mold.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

feel free to smoke, you're good, though WTF did you do to that cigar? Looks pretty rough.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

hardcz said:


> feel free to smoke, you're good, though WTF did you do to that cigar? Looks pretty rough.


lol..I know I know, my regular cutter was in my golf bag so I used the colibri grip I had upstairs thats a guillotine, but its a terrible cutter and usually tears the cap and wrapper. I thought I'd give it one more try and it's absolutely garbage. Off topic, my normal cutter is a cuban crafter perfect cut and after using multiple cutters i prefer the cuban crafter the best, even better than an xikar. Always a smooth, EASY cut. Can't wait to get the carbon fiber one they have out now to class it up a little bit. I'll leave the silver one in the golf bag.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Not mold, smoke away.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Several of mine look like that...just water spots...;light up.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

There are different points in the harvest, curing, fermenting, aging and prepping where water spots can occur. The ones on that cigar are due to there being water on the leaf during the air curing process which prevented the conversion of all its chlorophyl.

Fwiw, I would never smoke a cigar that looks like that one. 

The reason? The wrapper is a total abortion and should have never been used on any handmade cigar imo... And if whoever the maker may be shows such a lack of caring for the most visible part of their product, what the hell is in it you can't readily see? 

Please tell me that cigar costs less than a $1... and how did it taste? I am betting grassy and haylike with a tinny bitterness...

BR,

STS


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

ssaka said:


> Please tell me that cigar costs less than a $1... and how did it taste? I am betting grassy and haylike with a tinny bitterness...


It was a graycliff. I bought them off of cigarbid for cheap, def would not pay $20+ for them ever. I smoked it this afternoon. You could not have been on point more than your guess at the taste. It was grassy, haylike with a tiny bitterness. I smoked the same cigar last night just a different one and it had a decent flavor to it.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Definalty seem like water spots i see these on Nub Connecticuts more than anything else but way way less than that just small little green marks.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm with Saka on this one. TBH, my experience with Graycliff has been subpar at best.

When I look at a cigar before I buy or smoke, I'm constantly making mental notes. How beautiful is it overall? How are the seams on the wrapper (very fine and well-rolled or really obvious)? Are there a lot of huge veins (which can cause burn issues)? Are there patches? Are there holes? How many caps does it have? Are there water spots, etc. The list goes on. The point of this is to get an idea of how much care was put into the creation of the cigar. 

I will readily admit that I am not an aficionado, however, I'm enamored by the art of creation from seed to smoke. I don't know how many others think about how many hands touch the tobacco before we receive it, but it's mind-blowing to me. And the art/craft that goes into blending, bunching, rolling... all of it amazes me. 

Which brings me back to the previous point. You have to ask yourself whether or not the cigar is worth smoking. If the company that puts those cigars out doesn't give a crap that their cigars look like sh*t, then they don't deserve to get your money.

Anyway, I've probably beaten this dead horse too much.


----------

